# Flying High Noobie..



## GreenGoddessOfTossedSalad (Mar 26, 2010)

Will soon start my first time ever grow...am in the mitten.

So I am soaking up as much info as I can..
I am a patient and economicaly challenged so I must grow my own as I cant afford MM care giver ..
I hope to be able to do a very small perpetual grow to keep me in Meds.. maybe 3 or 4 plants..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 28, 2010)

so your the goddess of tossing salad eh? Nice!  I toss a mean salad every now and then 

welcome to RIU, enjoy the forums


----------



## GreenGoddessOfTossedSalad (Mar 30, 2010)

Why thank you Dr.,....it;s so nice to know there s a DR in the house...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 30, 2010)

Ya thanks. I also do housecalls enjoy the forums


----------



## GreenGoddessOfTossedSalad (Mar 30, 2010)

Aww Dr., ur so rasty and everythng...ty for the warm welcome,why I am blushing all shades of green dontcha know...


----------



## smkone2dadome420 (Mar 31, 2010)

These Forums are the best place to start for beginners like myself I haven't even start my first grow yet. Planning to go gorilla style out door but the weather out here is el ninoish hot then cold. Any tips are welcome on how to combat weather issues thinking bout a gorilla greenhouse effect. My expections are high for my first time because I feel I how the know how part down and it's weed. It wants to survive just dont fuck up the harvest and you should have personal buds in 2 to 4 months how fasinating.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey dude. Wish I could help you there but I can't, no el niño weather here so I have no experince there. A bad day of weather for me would be clouds getting in the way of the sun LOL


----------



## GreenGoddessOfTossedSalad (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey Dr., are you in the Islands?

I have some hoppa grandbabies Maui made..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes, I live in the islands  

Hapa grandbabies? You must have beautiful looking grandchildren then, lucky you!


----------



## GreenGoddessOfTossedSalad (Apr 13, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Yes, I live in the islands
> 
> Hapa grandbabies? You must have beautiful looking grandchildren then, lucky you!


 I'm lookin for a man...is there a love connection forum on here?
I be needin some sweet inspiration..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 13, 2010)

Ahaha! You must be a dude playin' the role, huh?


----------



## GreenGoddessOfTossedSalad (Apr 13, 2010)

Nah...I am a female for sure ...pure female if I were pot I would be a Sativa plant..
For real though...
Wouldnt it be a pot O' gold if I found a very appealing farmer some where on here...in the valley of the green and he dont have to ba a giant either either


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 13, 2010)

heheheh. well, no love connection forum here, sorry ...but how old are you? maybe I might be your connection. I'm single too. I'm an aries who loves walks on the beach and loves to have fun so what it do with you? show me what you working with


----------



## GreenGoddessOfTossedSalad (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh I relate to that...I love the beach, I am a former flight attendant...love my beach destinations...I was widowed kinda a while ago..
Been single for a long time I guess, but decided this year I am gonna change that and be open to some change..
I ama Cancer with accendant and moon in Leo, Venus in Gemini...norht node in Aquarious..I am ?, I was widowed at 43 and It was kinda a shock to my system and I thought that was it..
But life goes on and after a while it doesnt make too much sense to be solo...Hey I love to dance love music..especially on the beach you could dance with me or just watch lol..howz that for some fun?
Yes you just might be my connection.Nothing ventured nothing gained


----------



## free63 (Apr 14, 2010)

GreenGoddessOfTossedSalad said:


> I'm lookin for a man...is there a love connection forum on here?
> I be needin some sweet inspiration..


i dont know it would be nice


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 15, 2010)

well GreenGoddess, sounds inticing but I might be too young for you. I'm just a 36 yr old whippersnapper. a night with me might end up with you getting a heartattack or something ..I do know a guy on this forum who is in your range and would knock you off your feet. his name is CrackerJax. hear he's quite a catch. and I hear he likes to dance also. a true tiger.

enjoy the forums!!


----------



## GreenGoddessOfTossedSalad (Apr 18, 2010)

Well Dr., and in another scenario you may find yourself trying to snatch the pebble from my hand lol...
I dont think I would have a heart attack as you stated..but point taken...
All in jest and good taste Dr.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 18, 2010)

hey, you're quite beautiful. if I was a little older, I would definately like to hook up


----------



## Gravitymakesitharder (Apr 19, 2010)

The name is cool, but what else does it really have? High back!


----------



## GreenGoddessOfTossedSalad (Apr 19, 2010)

What are you saying ? The lights are on and no ones home ? Not feeling it


----------



## GreenGoddessOfTossedSalad (Apr 20, 2010)

All jest aside, hello everyone here that happens to be passing thru my lil blurb of introduction...there is a lot of experience and knowledge here for the people to grow from in more ways then one and not have to give over to the dealers..this helps the cause as it spreads into the grass roots of humanity and makes possible for everyone to have regardless of economic position .We get by with a little help from our friends , we try with a little help from our friends, we get high with a help from our friends. amen. So here's to ya who ever you may be.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 20, 2010)

lend me your ears and I'll sing you a song and I'll try not to sing out of key
[youtube]i24mkN0ybZ8[/youtube]


----------



## valhalla88 (Apr 21, 2010)

what a interesting read...I am amused...lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 21, 2010)

valhalla88 said:


> what a interesting read...I am amused...lol


 well I'm glad someone was enjoying this  LOL


----------



## valhalla88 (Apr 22, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> well I'm glad someone was enjoying this  LOL


you were for a minute...lmao!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 22, 2010)

Hahaha! I was, wasn't I


----------



## GreenGoddessOfTossedSalad (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Dr., Loved the video ty...
Enjoyed what ? I hope I am at 'least' entertainment..in the jungle that I live in cougars rule lol
Such a great time to be a older femme...now all we need is a little legislation on the green..
This might be introduction porn...I better shut up whilst I am ahead. Oh Lord please dont let me be misundrstood....haha


----------



## valhalla88 (Apr 22, 2010)

looks just like my avatar...I did good!


----------



## GreenGoddessOfTossedSalad (Apr 23, 2010)

what type of flower do ya grow ?


----------

